# TIPP: smssend funktioniert (wieder) mit gmx

## sven-tek

Hi Leute,

viele von euch haben sicher auch einen account bei GMX.

Mit dem tool smssend aus dem portage könnt ihr ganz einfach sms per Kommandozeile versenden.

Kommandosyntax:

```

smssend gmxde <AccountNummer> <Passwort> <Emailadresse> <Handynummer> <Nachrichtentext>
```

Mal schauen ob da nicht ein Plugin für Evolution, oder ein Panel für Gnome zu Programmieren ist das darauf zurückgreift.   :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

sorry, gmxde funktioniert bei mir nicht. muss man vorher seine bankverbindung angeben - dann soll auch der free-sms-versand funktionieren? jetzt werde ich (im browser) immer zu einem sms-manager.info verwiesen...

lorenz.

----------

## sven-tek

Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut,

man muss mindestens das Freemail Plus oder Freemail Comfort upgrade haben.

da bekommt man dann 10 bzw. 15 gratisSMS, danach kostet es dann.

----------

## texx

Geht smssend auch mit sms.at????

Weiss das jemand? Habe nichts auf der homepage gefunden

lg matthias

----------

## sven-tek

SMSsend verwendet eine kleine Scriptsprache um die Homepage zu besuchen und die entsprechenden Felder mit den Angaben zu bedienen.

Wenn du auf SMS.at nicht über ein java-applet oder sowas deine sms versendest kannst du das Script selber schreiben.

( Und es dann veröffentlichen )

----------

## Robelix

 *texx wrote:*   

> Geht smssend auch mit sms.at????
> 
> Weiss das jemand? Habe nichts auf der homepage gefunden
> 
> lg matthias

 

Hab's kürzlich mal mit .at durchprobiert - Kurz:   :Sad: 

sms.at - ist kein script dabei,

uboot.com - ist pay-only

orf.at - hat gar keinen sms-Versand mehr

telering - braucht man ein telering-Handy

one - pay only

a1 - scripts die dabei sind gehen nicht (urls geändert). Außerdem haben die jetzt eine Wartezeit eingebaut bis man den Versand bestätigen darf - und das scheint mit smssend nicht möglich (zumindest nicht einfach)

hab' dann aufgegeben...

----------

## sven-tek

update,

sms senden mit smssend funktioniert wenn man 

```
sendsms gmxde -update
```

ausführt, die scripte die mit dem portage kommen sind schon nicht mehr aktuell.

Das ist wohl seit dem letzten update bei gmx so.

Jetzt muss man auch erst die Freischaltung des gmx smsmanagers durchführen um den Code engeben zu können.

```
smssend gmxde -help

SmsSend version 3.3 - Copyright(c) Ze KiLleR / SkyTech - 2000'03

Arguments for provider gmxde :

  user /* GMX User ID (numerisch) */

  password /* Freischaltcode des SMS-Managers */

  sender /* Absender */

  number (Non alphanum converted, except + - _ *) /* Empfaengernummer z.B. +491791234567 */

  message (Max size 160) (Non alphanum converted, except + - _ *) /* Die Nachricht */

```

----------

